# Dandruff shampoo while pregnant?



## chisub (Nov 8, 2007)

Unfortunately I have a dandruff issue that shows up if I don't use T-Gel. Is this safe to use while pregnant?

What is a good resource for everything to avoid while pregnant? Thanks!


----------



## 19spitfire (Dec 8, 2007)

I was just browsing and saw your post. I don't have an answer for the shampoo question, but my mother who always struggled with dandruff now rinses with white vinegar instead of using the dandruff shampoo. She's been doing it for at least a couple of years now. Maybe it would work for you too.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I use tea tree oil shampoo from whole foods which is a natural remedy for dandruff and I love it. It works really well. HTH!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I used a 'natural' tea tree type of dandruff shampoo while pregnant also. I did find my dandruff really subsided while I was pregnant so it ended up being enough for me then. Heard really good things about lush soak'n'float shampoo though and that might be another safe option while pregnant.

Off hand, I think kellymom.com has a link to a good list of drugs to avoid while pregnant/breastfeeding.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

No, T-gel is not only unsafe during pregnancy, it is unsafe period. It contains Coal Tar as it's active ingredient which is a know carcinogen. There is a great natural option that dh and saw on TV and it works great and works for weeks. It has worked for both of us.

All you need is green tea.
Brew an 8oz cup of green tea. Just plain old green tea nothing added nothing taken away.
Let sit for at least twenty minutes better overnight.
IN the am before you wash your hair massage the entire amount through your scalp.
Repeat this for a few days until you notice a difference.
It cures the dandruff until the next episode. It has something to do with cell turnover.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I think it's supposed to be "safe" during pregnancy, but I know that t-gel is one of the more hazardous shampoos you can buy in terms of ingredients, stuff sinking into your skin, etc.

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/pro...p+treatment%26

I personally would switch to a different kind of hair care product.


----------



## jumpincholla (Feb 23, 2005)

My husband and I just started using apple cider vinegar and it's been amazing. My dh has had horrible dandruff for years and this seems to really have done the trick. I wash with shampoo then put the vinegar on for about 5 minutes, and then wash with shampoo again. I am pretty sure I have been suffering from seborrheic dermatitis and the vinegar has made my scalp and hair look and feel better than it has for ages. Good luck!


----------

